
OVPN DNS Leaktest - disund
https://www.ovpn.com/sv/dns-leak-test
======
bifrost
[https://www.ovpn.com/en/dns-leak-test](https://www.ovpn.com/en/dns-leak-test)

For those of us who don't speak Swedish...

